# Doggy Birthday Cake??



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anyone have a recipe for a doggy birthday cake? Izzy's 1st birthday is Wednesday and I wanted to make one for her.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marianne, Kara (Gucci's mama) has some great recipe's. I'm sure she would love to share them with you, send her a PM.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great. Thanks Leeann.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Shelly (havaluv) had a wonderful birthday cake for Oliver, according to Roxie who had TWO pieces! Can't remember if it was a mix or a recipe... hopefully she'll be around soon and can tell you.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I made one for Winston...here's the link...*

page 3 has the recipe....page 1 shows the cake.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4060&highlight=winston+birthday

my kids enjoyed it too! eace:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Cocotini's first birthday is next Friday- they are almost the same age. I have a couple of recipes that I need to find as I was going to make a cake for her too. I'll try to find them this weekend and post for you. I know one uses low fat cream cheese frosting.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I got Oliver's birthday cake mix from tailwaggin.com. It was easy and the dogs loved it. We used cream cheese for icing.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Jocelyn - My son's birthday is on Friday, he'll be 11 years old.


Trish - I'll check out the thread. I did a search on birthday cakes but didn't find anything. Thanks.


----------

